# MARSOC ADVICE



## vsquared (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am a new member and signed up for the purpose of posting this thread. I am 29 years old, a Staff Sergeant, MOS is 0811 (arty cannoneer), and am looking to move to MARSOC. I am in good shape and believe I could be selected out of A&S if I attend. I know I have a couple of hurdles to pass. The main one is getting in the pool and improving my swim. It isn't that I can't swim, its just that I haven't really been required to improve it so I have concentrated on other things. I believe with training, I could be a good swimmer. I deployed with a MiTT from Nov 07 - Nov 08 and, being on a small team, I got spoiled. The main reason I am interested is, while I was on my MiTT deployment, I realized how much more my team could have contributed to the Iraqi Army soldiers we were advising if I we had better training and the Marines I was with were of better caliber. My MOS is the bastard child of the Marine Corps. There is no need for arty in a COIN fight and we are pretty much at the mercy of higher ups with getting whatever crap deployment they can scrounge together. In Iraq, we could be provisional infantry because you don't need 60 or 81mm mortars due to collateral damage and we didn't need assaultmen because we could get crash courses on this while in CONUS. In Afghanistan, you have to have those assets. We are now restricted to Military Police and convoy security. I believe I could better utilized than that. If there are any MARSOC guys on here, please let me know what I need to do to get ready for A&S and what MARSOC is like in general. Being that it is relatively new, no one I have talked to has given me any advice as to what to prepare for. All I am told is, "hike a lot". No one has told me if it is a total break off like SFAS or Ranger School or if it is a little less than that right now. Amy advice would be greatly appreciated guys. I am humble and have thick skin. Let me know if I am living in a pipe dream or if it isn't as good as I think it is. Thank you in advance for the word.


----------



## SoloKing (Nov 22, 2009)

Get screened, then go to A&S. To prepair, don't stress the pool, its just a good cross training event. You need to be able to carry a ruck all day everyday for days on end with out taking it off for breaks.


----------



## TheWookie (Nov 23, 2009)

Good luck, Marine - you sound like you have the right attitude.  There is nothing more that I can tell you about getting into MARSOC, or other "elite" units, other then it is all in your attitude.  Attitude -- and of course, opportunity -- but the Corps is filled with opportunity for hard chargers.  Like me, I started as a truck driver.  Be humble, find a mentor, and constantly work to improve on your weakness.  And there is ALWAYS some type of weakness.  You know what your current weakness is: it is up to you to overcome it.

Get swimming....


----------



## vsquared (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. It is hard to find a mentor because they are so close lipped about the place. I know a few guys over there but they can't tell me much. I have a guy in my battalion that is MCIWS that is willing to work with me an hour a day, so that is one thing I have going for me. I also have a couple of buddies who may be interested so I can hike with them. Anyone else have some experience to share? Maybe about gear I can take that would make life a little less miserable? I know it is going to suck so I am not looking for a cure all. Just something to make it a little more bearable. What type of pack weight should I be training with? I have looked at the workout plan and I am a little more advanced than it is. I am probably on a week 4 or 5 level already. I do Crossfit like a madman already and I do combat conditioning (the latest fad word for it) with my unit every morning. Is it more run and hike centric or more total body? I know a lot of questions, but, I am looking to get whatever info I can. What I have gotten already has helped a lot.


----------

